# Probiotic Help



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All

My cockatiel has been put back on antibiotics for a problem we are having with his foot (long story!). The issue is that he has just recovered from a yeast infection so i worry it is going to return with him being back on antibiotics so soon.

The vet gave me some anti-fungal medicine to give him after we finish with the antibiotics but if there was something i can do in the mean time to help give him a better chance at not getting sick again, i would like to try!

I know yoghurt is suggested but not sure how he would go eating it. Does anyone have any tips for me? 

I was going to try this recipe that i found, do you think it is ok?
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/biscuitsnbones/birds25cc.html

Also is there a trick to administering the antibiotics? I give it to him via a syringe but half ends up all over me and he makes a real mess of himself shaking his head afterwards, trying to spit it out! Then he doesnt trust me for a good hour or so afterwards. Its a nightmare for both of us, morning and night! 

As always, I appreciate all of your help!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The plain yogurt is fine, I give mine on a spoon. They eat it just fine that way. I don't know about the antibiotics, I gave mine by injection.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope your cockatiel will not get sick anymore!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I missed this thread yesterday. I used Benebac for Roo after this latest, really long course of antibiotics. I gave it direct by mouth, and it seems to have worked very well. Here's my thread about it: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24286&highlight=benebac

I gave it every other day for a week, then once a week for a month, as per the instructions on the packaging.

Do you towel your bird when you give meds? I resisted it for the longest time, but it really does help.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats ok, thanks for your response!

I actually dont towel him as he generally is ok with me holding him, well until he sees the meds coming his way. But I dont know how to insert the syringe like the vet so i just need to do it little by little, injecting it into his mouth from the side of his beak. Most days i can get the majority of it in ok, but on the days when he realises whats happening and starts squirming early he manages to spit most of it out.

I actually brought some plain yoghurt and mixed it with baby food (mango/banana) and am giving him a little of that each day which is meant to help act as a probiotic when they are on the meds. But ill be looking into the Benebac and will discuss that option with the vet on our return trip this weekend.

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Try the towel. Wrap him tight enough so that only his head sticks out, an immobilize his head with your fingers. You have to be a bit assertive about it, but it really helps. Then just put the syringe to the side of his beak an go slowly like you have been. I swear the towel helps, even with a total cuddlebug like Roo.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A*lso is there a trick to administering the antibiotics?*

Here is some info I found on some other forums I visit.
http://forums.avianavenue.com/medications/817-orally-medicating-your-pet-bird.html
--------------------

*I was going to try this recipe that i found, do you think it is ok?*

Just use the plain yogurt. All the other ingredients are not needed, and tiels are not fond of sweet tasting stuff. The recipe is more suited for parrots or birds that prefer fruity tasting foods.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels, what is your opinion on turning the bird on its side to medicate like in the Ross Perry videos? My original vet taught me that way, but I've also read people saying that the bird must remain upright.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i've never had problems with my birds spitting their meds back out but i think i'd just inject the meds then hold the beak shut for 30 sec if i did. but like i said i've never had that issue so i can't be sure. a bit leaks out the side but i just wipe it off, it doesn't make any mess.
when i medicate my finches i hold them lying on their back. it's the only way i can do it, especially since i don't have a second person to help me open the beak any more.

my birds have apple cider vinegar in their water and since starting that i've never had any problems with gut bacteria or yeast. i have had megabacteria, a respiratory infection, bumblefoot, severe calcium deficiency (due to diet) and even a uterine infection, but no gut problems to my knowledge.

with your foot issues, is that skin-related? one thing i started when i encountered bumblefoot for the first time, on the vet's advice, was to introduce red veges. i mix up small and cook carrot, red capsicum, red chilli, pumpkin and sweet potato. then i freeze it in small containers so that i only defrost 3 days' or so worth at time and put it in with their peas and corn when i feed them. apparently the vitamin a in red veges is good for their skin.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

.mpeg said:


> i have had megabacteria, a respiratory infection, bumblefoot, severe calcium deficiency (due to diet) and even a uterine infection, but no gut problems to my knowledge.


Megabacteria is a form of yeast that affects the gut. Not trying to give you a hard time, but just for future knowledge.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow thank you all so much for your replies!! 

I looked into Benebac but I cannot find anywhere in Australia that sells that product. 

And the yoghurt isnt going so well, he really doesnt like it much. Not sure if its the texture or the fact that it is cold but he really doesnt trust it just yet. Might be something I need to get him used to over time. He actually loves mangos and bananas (they are his treats i feed him occassionally) so i thought the baby food might help with the yoghurt but still no luck, so I think I will try to pick up some more plain yoghurt and keep trying with that instead.

Ive medicated him holding him on a side angle before and i found that he seemed to choke on it so im very careful to keep him upright now, but i think the towel will give me more control so ill def try it over the next few days. And thanks for the link, I will take a look at it tonight before medicine time!

His foot issues are a result of a broken toe. His back toe was broken at some stage and we didnt notice in time to have it corrected so it sits at a 45 degree angle. He cant actually wrap it around the perch and because of this his skin under that toe rubs on his perches. It doesnt seem to be painful for him and there is no infection but occassionally it gets red and looks like it forms a sore (not sure if it is actually bumblefoot though?), so i am careful to treat it before it causes further issues. Treatment usually means a weeks worth of antiobiotics and some 'silver' cream to rub on it twice a day, followed by a checkup at the vets. It seems to happen every 6 months or so. 

The red vegies are a good idea, Ive read that elsewhere too so I have been trying to include more in his diet recently. Thanks for the tip though! I try to give him carrot and he hates it, either cooked or fresh. But he loves pumpkin and sweet potato Ive made a batch and frozen it so he gets a little every couple of days. Do they really like chilli though? It seems scary to give him something that is so hot in spice.

Thanks again for all of your replies. Its such a huge help speaking to you all about it.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

enigma- i know. it lives between the two stomachs. but it's not your run-of-the-mill gut bacteria and it's not in my flock any more that i know of anyway, that bird ended up having to be put down.

with the chilli, they can't actually taste the heat. just the flavour. that's why harrison's actually makes a hot-flavoured pellet in the coarse size, which of course is too big for tiels. which is a bit annoying, but anyway.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Would you recommend the Benebac for birds recovering from illness? I've seen Vita Flight and Avigain but i didn't want to give any because i couldn't find any user reviews for the products.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And as for birds spitting their meds...Kirk will shake his head and make it go flying! So we've learned to hold his head between our fingers until he eats it all up. We actually had to go buy a little extra because of him lol he also is beginning to turn from yellow to brown from him preening :blush: He's going to need a good couple of baths once he finishes his treatment.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Would you recommend the Benebac for birds recovering from illness? I've seen Vita Flight and Avigain but i didn't want to give any because i couldn't find any user reviews for the products.


I've used Benebac twice now and it's worked well. Make sure you get the kind that says it's for birds.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay I'll give it a shot...

I also have a younger tiel who weighed about 70 g when we got her, dropped down to 66 g and now she is at 78 g and is almost 3 months old. She is staying at about 77-78 g but i can still feel her keel bone a little more than i am comfortable with...she's been to the vet and has been tested for everything so it shouldn't be disease related.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Okay I'll give it a shot...
> 
> I also have a younger tiel who weighed about 70 g when we got her, dropped down to 66 g and now she is at 78 g and is almost 3 months old. She is staying at about 77-78 g but i can still feel her keel bone a little more than i am comfortable with...she's been to the vet and has been tested for everything so it shouldn't be disease related.


My bird Roo is like that. I have a really long thread titled Weight Concerns if you want to search for it. She's up to 82g finally, but the basic consensus is that she'll probably just always be tiny.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah Luna is a petite tiel in general and i always expect her to be at a lower weight than average...i just want her to thicken up so her keel bone won't be so prominent. I'll look at that thread and stop hogging this one!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL. Roo has a pretty prominent keel too, but she's not emaciated. I wish she'd bulk up more, but for now I think her body knows where it needs to be.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I read the other thread. And it is LONG as you said, but i wanted to get as much information as i could. I'm not extremely concerned with Luna because she has gained weight after losing it and hasn't lost any in a couple weeks...she just fluctuates between 77-78 g (she was at 66 g at the vet on Oct. 21). 

Kirk, on the other hand, has been sick and i can tell he lost a bit from feeling his keel. I keep the scale at the other house with Luna because i bought it to follow her weight when i brought her home was finishing her weaning...and no, she wasn't from a reputable breeder but from a woman on craigslist. 

I've ordered Bene-bac for both the birds and I'll start them on it when i get it...probably just the 1/2 g every other week because i got the gel.

Thank you! I'll keep everyone updated on each of their progress.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The dosing I've seen most frequently on the Benebac is every other day for a week, then once a week for three weeks. But if you're not using it following antibiotics, you can probably get away with less frequently. If Luna's gained that much weight in a month, I think that's a very good sign. Roo never got that low, but she regained 3g very quickly and then was plateaued around 79-80 for about a month. It's only this past week that she's started gaining again, and I have no idea why. But hey, I'll take it!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> The dosing I've seen most frequently on the Benebac is every other day for a week, then once a week for three weeks. But if you're not using it following antibiotics, you can probably get away with less frequently. If Luna's gained that much weight in a month, I think that's a very good sign. Roo never got that low, but she regained 3g very quickly and then was plateaued around 79-80 for about a month. It's only this past week that she's started gaining again, and I have no idea why. But hey, I'll take it!


So since Kirk is finishing treatment on the 24th, i should do every other day for a week and then once a week for three? And then Luna with a less frequent treatment since she has improved on her weight...sounds right? I think the product description says once every other week.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> So since Kirk is finishing treatment on the 24th, i should do every other day for a week and then once a week for three? And then Luna with a less frequent treatment since she has improved on her weight...sounds right? I think the product description says once every other week.


I'm not sure if it's different for the gel. I used the powder and that was what it said. But the same thing was recommended by my friend's vet, and she had the gel. Look at what it says on the packaging when you get it, but I don't think it's really THAT important one way or the other. It's basically like us eating yogurt. I don't think you can really OD, although I'm not 100% positive on that. 

Is Kirk being treated by a vet? You could call and get the vet's opinion on how to dose. 

One additional thought -- Does Luna eat pellets at all? My vet recommended adding Harrison's high potency to Roo's diet as a supplement. It took her a long time to eat them, but now she does and I think that's part of why she's gaining back weight.


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

What I use for Frikkie and dogs on a daily basis is a probiotic called Protexin. I put it in their water. It is tasteless and colourless.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually, she really needs some good quality seed mix in her diet too. Pellets are good, but variety is key for small birds, and they shouldn't be the only thing offered. Seeds are also really important, and would probably help Luna gain weight. Try to look for a mix that's natural (with no added vitamins or dyes), and with some sunflower seeds, but not too many. 

This is what I use: http://www.amazon.com/Volkman-Cocka...P3S2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321940334&sr=8-1

BTW, you may want to start your own health thread. Then you could keep all your questions in one place, which might help other people in the future who could read about your birds for reference.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Heehee--sorry for abducting this thread...i thought it would only be one question but then i had more! whoops! Thanks though!


----------

